# Ouverture direct des dossiers du dock



## hercut (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je recherche une astuce pour ouvrir les dossiers de mon dock direct sans avoir a faire "pomme + clique".

Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2013)

Je suis arrivé à ce que tu souhaites en utilisant MagicPrefs.


----------



## hercut (27 Janvier 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je suis arrivé à ce que tu souhaites en utilisant MagicPrefs.



Bonsoir,

Merci de ta réponse, mais je comprend pas comment se soft pourrait m'aider vu qu'il ne fait que gérer le multitouch ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2013)

Tu peux affecter une fonction spéciale à une gesture sur trackpad ou sur MagicMouse. Par exemple quand je vais sur un dossier du dock (à gauche de la corbeille) et que je clique avec 4 doigts sur mon trackpad, le dossier s'ouvre directement dans une fenêtre du Finder, c'est bien ce que tu souhaites faire, non ? 

Si tu réponds par l'affirmative, télècharge MagicPrefs (c'est gratuit) puis dans préférence, tu mets dans l'onglet Clicks & Taps, rubrique Clicks, tu coches Four Finger click et du adjoint la commande CMD Left Click.


----------



## hercut (30 Janvier 2013)

Merci de ta reponse.

Au final ca reviens au meme que de faire pomme+clique.

Je me disais qu'il devait y avoir une fonction dans osx à désactiver ou quelque chose du genre.


----------



## edd72 (30 Janvier 2013)

J'ai bien une solution mais bon...

Tu te fait un script Automator application avec juste l'open de ton répertoire en script Shell, tu changes l'icône et tu mets dans ton Dock:


----------



## hercut (30 Janvier 2013)

Mmm, ca pourrait etre une solution oui.

Je suis étonné que ca puisse pas se changer avec une simple ligne de commande quand meme :s


----------



## ceslinstinct (31 Janvier 2013)

hercut a dit:


> Mmm, ca pourrait etre une solution oui.
> 
> Je suis étonné que ca puisse pas se changer avec une simple ligne de commande quand meme :s



Bonsoir

Tu place ton dossier dans la partie gauche du Dock.

Ouverture comme un dossier normal.

@+


----------



## hercut (31 Janvier 2013)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Tu place ton dossier dans la partie gauche du Dock.
> 
> ...



Ca ne fonctionne pas ...
Je ne peux déposer un dossier sur la partie gauche :s


----------



## ceslinstinct (31 Janvier 2013)

hercut a dit:


> Ca ne fonctionne pas ...
> Je ne peux déposer un dossier sur la partie gauche :s


Bonsoir

Il faut tromper le Dock.

Tu sélectionne le dossier.
Cmd I et ajouter l'extension .app et return.

Ton dossier prend une icône bizarre, mais t'en a rien à faire.

Tu déplace cette icône dans la partie gauche du dock.

Cmd I et supprimer l'extension .app et return.

Un clic sur ton icône dans le Dock, ouvre le dossier et l'icône dans le Dock devient normale.

Marche même avec Mountain Lion.

@+


----------



## hercut (31 Janvier 2013)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Il faut tromper le Dock.
> 
> ...



Je dois avoir un souci mental, mais je n'y arrive pas.
Je souhaite faire ca avec les dossier image ou telechargement par exemple ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

 tu ne pourras pas le faire avec ces dossiers-là (Documents, Musique, Images, Public, Sites, Téléchargements, Vidéos) car tu n'as pas le droit de les renommer.

Pour les autres (tes dossiers) ça marchera.


----------



## hercut (1 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> tu ne pourras pas le faire avec ces dossiers-là (Documents, Musique, Images, Public, Sites, Téléchargements, Vidéos) car tu n'as pas le droit de les renommer.
> 
> Pour les autres (tes dossiers) ça marchera.



Merci, 

J'attends toujours de nouvelles astuces alors


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2013)

Ouh bé, y en a une simple : 

Dans le dossiers "Images", tu crées un nouveau dossier nommé "Images"...

Et tu mets dedans tout le contenu du dossier Images parent.

Ce nouveau dossier Images, tu pourras le renommer en Images.app, puis le glisser dans le Dock.

Une fois qu'il est dans le Dock, renomme le en supprimant l'extension .app

Et vala.


----------



## hercut (10 Janvier 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ouh bé, y en a une simple :
> 
> Dans le dossiers "Images", tu crées un nouveau dossier nommé "Images"...
> 
> ...



L'astuce me semble tres bonne, mais il faut donc modifier tout les liens de mes logiciels, ce qui est je trouve, contraignant :s

Je vais tenté de faire quelque chose avec bettertouch.


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Janvier 2014)

hercut a dit:


> L'astuce me semble tres bonne, mais il faut donc modifier tout les liens de mes logiciels, ce qui est je trouve, contraignant :s
> 
> Je vais tenté de faire quelque chose avec bettertouch.



Bonjour

Tu as testé avec une action de dossier pour voir si ça fonctionne?

Chaque fois que tu fait un ajout dans le dossier, ça déplace toutes les sélections dans ton nouveau dossier.

@+


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2014)

Salut *hercut*.

Pour appliquer la ruse de *celinstinct* (que je salue ) aux dossiers créés nativement par le Système dans le répertoire de l'utilisateur (tels que : _Documents_, _Images_, _Musique_, _Téléchargements_, _Vidéos_), tu opères un petit crochet par le «Terminal» et passez muscade...

Donc tu ouvres une fenêtre du «Terminal» et tu saisis pour le dossier '_Images_' par exemple (en supposant que hercut est ton nom abrégé d'utilisateur) :


```
sudo mv /Users/hercut/Pictures /Users/hercut/Pictures.app
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (retour-chariot : presser la touche 'Entrée' = 'Retour' du clavier pour activer la commande). Comme c'est une commande 'sudo' (Super-Administrateur), une demande de _password_ s'affiche. Taper le mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle, aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe, et derechef &#8617;&#65038;. Le dossier '_Images_' devient '_Pictures.app_'.

Glisser-déposer dans le Dock du dossier renommé en '_Pictures.app_' (comme expliqué par *celinstinct*), ce qui est admis sans problème car l'item a l'apparence d'une application en en arborant l'extension (c'est un raccourci '_Pictures_' qui s'y loge). Mais le dossier ne s'ouvre pas, car il pointe vers un item qui a pour l'instant le statut d'_application bloquée_ (extension d'application non associée à un répertoire contenant un exécutable). 

&#9826;​
Donc à présent, pour rétablir la situation, commande à rebours dans le «Terminal» :


```
sudo mv /Users/hercut/Pictures.app /Users/hercut/Pictures
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (dans un délai de grâce de 5' après que l'utilisateur se soit promu _sudoer_ une première fois, aucun mot-de-passe n'est requis). Le dossier '_Pictures.app_' redevient sagement '_Images_', et le raccourci du Dock lui emboîte fidèlement le pas. Sauf que maintenant, étant vu comme un raccourci de Dossier valide, un simple clic sur l'icône du Dock ouvre le dossier parent. Done.

Il suffit de répéter la man&#339;uvre pour la poignée des dossiers-système du répertoire d'utilisateur.

&#9828;​
Petit tuyau pour abréger les écritures dans le «Terminal» et être sûr de saisir l'intitulé correct des dossiers pour le Système (qui est leur nom en Anglais) => dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» tu tapes uniquement :


```
[COLOR="Red"]sudo mv[/COLOR]
```

et tu passes *un espace* après mv avec la barre d'espacement du clavier. Ensuite, tu vas au dossier [_Documents_/_Images_/_Musique_/_Vidéos_/_Téléchargements_] de ton répertoire d'utilisateur et tu fais successivement *2 glisser-déposer* de l'item dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» (ce qui a pour effet une saisie automatique du chemin à l'élément) en veillant à ce que les 2 syntagmes soient séparés par un espace (normalement automatique après un glisser-déposer, mais sait-on jamais?) - ainsi pour '_Images_' par exemple :


```
sudo mv [COLOR="Red"]/Users/hercut/Pictures /Users/hercut/Pictures[/COLOR]
```

Il ne te reste plus qu'à rajouter .app en extension du 2è 'Pictures' pour obtenir :


```
sudo mv /Users/hercut/Pictures /Users/hercut/Pictures[COLOR="Red"].app[/COLOR]
```

et à passer ta commande.

&#9831;​
Pour l'opération à rebours, même topo. Tu tapes :


```
[COLOR="Red"]sudo mv[/COLOR]
```

+ *espace* et tu fais 2 glisser-déposer successifs (séparés par un espace) de l'item renommé 'Picture.app' de ton répertoire d'utilisateur, ce qui donne :


```
sudo mv [COLOR="Red"]/Users/hercut/Pictures.app /Users/hercut/Pictures.app[/COLOR]
```

Tu n'as plus qu'à enlever l'extension .app du dernier terme pour obtenir le : 


```
sudo mv /Users/hercut/Pictures.app /Users/hercut/[COLOR="Red"]Pictures[/COLOR]
```

attendu et à passer ta commande. Et _da capo_ pour les autres répertoires.

&#9825;​


----------



## hercut (11 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Merci macomaniac, j'aime beaucoup lire tes explication sur le forum qui sont vraiment bien détaillé et expliqué !
Meme si je trouves la manipulation complexe (longue à faire), je vais le faire pour le temps que tu as passé à tout me détailler !

Pour les actions dossiers, je ne connais pas le système mais ça peut être utile de regarder ca pour d'autres choses !

Merci !

Mais c'est quand meme dommage que apple n'ai pas prévu ca ...


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Janvier 2014)

hercut a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci macomaniac, j'aime beaucoup lire tes explication sur le forum qui sont vraiment bien détaillé et expliqué !
> Meme si je trouves la manipulation complexe (longue à faire), je vais le faire pour le temps que tu as passé à tout me détailler !
> ...



Bonjour

Une autres façon de faire assez simple.

Avec AppleScript créer une application avec le code ci-dessous.

Avec cmd i, placer l'icône du dossier sur cette application.

Placer cette application à gauche dans le Dock.

C'est le dossier original qui seras ouvert.

Testé avec Mountain Loin 10.8.4


```
tell application "Finder"
	activate
	open folder ((path to home folder as string) & "Pictures:") as string
end tell
```

@+


----------

